# Synchronisation inexistante sur iCloud Drive ?



## Brand72 (3 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je me suis rendu compte, voulant stocker pas mal de photos / documents sur iCloud Drive, qu’il n’y avait aucune synchronisation entre mes différents iDevices.

C’est à dire que sur mon Mac, dans iCloud Drive (via le Finder) j’ai effectué un certain nombre d’opérations: suppression et ajout de documents / photos, etc...
Cependant, en voulant retrouver tout ça sur mon iPhone, il s’est avéré qu’il n’y avait... rien. (Application Fichiers). 

J’ai joint mon compte GDrive à l’appli et aucun soucis pour récupérer les fichiers stockés sur le service de Google, par contre sur iCloud Drive je n’ai strictement RIEN. 
Cependant. En passant par un navigateur (sur iCloud.com), j’ai bien accès à mes fichiers, mais avant que j’effectue les opérations sur mon Mac ! C’est à dire que je ne vois aucun nouveau fichier, mais je vois les anciens, que j’ai supprimés 

Je suis en train de devenir fou, je m’en remet donc a vous pour savoir si vous auriez une solution... ou je testerais le Tchat Apple ^^

Infos:
MacBook Pro sous Mojave
iPhone sous iOS 12


----------



## Iguana7 (3 Novembre 2018)

Dans tes réglages tu as bien activé tout ce qui concerne iCloud Drive ? Il me semble que ce n'est pas activé par défaut. L'actualisation a pu se faire, tu as bien une connexion qui met tout ça à jour ?


----------



## Brand72 (3 Novembre 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Dans tes réglages tu as bien activé tout ce qui concerne iCloud Drive ? Il me semble que ce n'est pas activé par défaut. L'actualisation a pu se faire, tu as bien une connexion qui met tout ça à jour ?



Oui malheureusement, tout est activé: autant sur mon Mac que sur mon iPhone, j’ai même vérifié que les données cellulaires pouvaient être utilisées en absence de Wifi pour iCloud Drive (et c’est le cas...)


----------



## Iguana7 (3 Novembre 2018)

On va bien trouver la solution, il faut procéder par étape.
Tu utilises bien le même compte iCloud ?

Si tu prends une photo, elle apparait sur ton mac ou alors c'est que le drive qui coince ?


----------



## Brand72 (3 Novembre 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> On va bien trouver la solution, il faut procéder par étape.
> Tu utilises bien le même compte iCloud ?
> 
> Si tu prends une photo, elle apparait sur ton mac ou alors c'est que le drive qui coince ?



Même compte iCloud sur tout mes iDevices oui, et aucun soucis pour la synchro photo: c’est purement iCloud Drive qui sème la panique


----------



## Iguana7 (3 Novembre 2018)

Si là maintenant tu crées un dossier "essai" via le Finder dans l'onglet iCloud Drive, il n'apparait pas dans tes fichiers sur ton iPhone ?


----------



## Brand72 (3 Novembre 2018)

Non rien n’apparaît, voici le contenu de mon iCloud Drive sur Mac (plus de 2Go dessus...) —> totalement vide :/ 
	

		
			
		

		
	







L’effet inverse ne fonctionne pas non plus, la création d’un dossier via l’iPhone ne le fait pas apparaître sur mon Mac


----------



## Iguana7 (3 Novembre 2018)

Et inversement, si tu crées direct dans l'application fichiers de ton iPhone, ça n'apparait pas sur ton Finder ?


----------



## Iguana7 (3 Novembre 2018)

Ok, on peut avoir un aperçu de ton Finder, dans le dossier iCloud Drive ?
(Ca a déjà fonctionné ? )


----------



## Brand72 (3 Novembre 2018)

Je n’ai pas mon Mac avec moi, mais j’envoie ça dès que je rentre. 

(Pas que je sache)


----------



## Iguana7 (3 Novembre 2018)

Ok, donc ouep une capture de ton dossier iCloud Drive et de tes réglages (Réglages/iCloud + options de iCloudDrive)
Tu devrais au moins avoir ton bureau et documents si tout est activé.


----------



## Brand72 (3 Novembre 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Ok, donc ouep une capture de ton dossier iCloud Drive et de tes réglages (Réglages/iCloud + options de iCloudDrive)
> Tu devrais au moins avoir ton bureau et documents si tout est activé.



Yes

Oui c’est ça le problème ! C’est que je n’ai rien, pas même les dossiers Pages, Keynote,...

J’envoie ça cet aprèm, merci


----------



## Iguana7 (3 Novembre 2018)

On va trouver, je m'inquiète pas.
Mais que la Synchro ne se fasse pas c'est une chose mais là tu n'as rien du tout. Tu peux quand même créer un dossier "Test" sur ton iPhone et il apparait non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, 
J’ enfonce sans doute des portes ouvertes mais je reprends ce que te propose Iguana7 avec une précision qui n’est peut être pas fondamentale quant à l’absence de visibilité du dossier « test » mais qui peut influencer la synchronisation photo. 
Il ne faut pas confondre iCloud qui est une synchronisation (pas toujours visible...même rarement) dans iCloud Drive qui pour sa part est un stockage en ligne accessible et modifiable depuis tous les matériels (et non une sauvegarde) 
Si tu prends une photo avec l’iPhone et que ni le flux photo ou ni la photothèque n’est activé tu ne retrouveras rien sur ton Mac et bien évidemment rien sur iCloud Drive.
Par contre, ce que tu évoques si j’ai bien compris, si tu enregistres une photo depuis ton Finder dans iCloud Drive, tu dois effectivement la retrouver dans le Drive des autres matériels (c’est un fichier comme un autre équivalent au dossier test proposé par Iguana7).
Je suggérerais de déconnecter tous tes iCloud Drive de tes appareils et de te reconnecter. 
Par ailleurs, qu’as tu si tu vas sur iCloud.com via le Mac?


----------



## Brand72 (3 Novembre 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> On va trouver, je m'inquiète pas.
> Mais que la Synchro ne se fasse pas c'est une chose mais là tu n'as rien du tout. Tu peux quand même créer un dossier "Test" sur ton iPhone et il apparait non ?



Je peux créer un dossier test oui, mais celui-ci reste en « chargement... » et ne progresse jamais. 





oyapoque a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J’ enfonce sans doute des portes ouvertes mais je reprends ce que te propose Iguana7 avec une précision qui n’est peut être pas fondamentale quant à l’absence de visibilité du dossier « test » mais qui peut influencer la synchronisation photo.
> Il ne faut pas confondre iCloud qui est une synchronisation (pas toujours visible...même rarement) dans iCloud Drive qui pour sa part est un stockage en ligne accessible et modifiable depuis tous les matériels (et non une sauvegarde)
> Si tu prends une photo avec l’iPhone et que ni le flux photo ou ni la photothèque n’est activé tu ne retrouveras rien sur ton Mac et bien évidemment rien sur iCloud Drive.
> ...



Déconnexion d’iCloud effectuée sur les 2 appareils (ce que j’avais déjà tenté), et rien a faire: rien ne synchronise (si c’est bien ça le problème...). 

iCloud.com m’affiche mes données... mais ce sont celles que j’avais AVANT, avant de mettre à jour mes photos et de supprimer pas mal de dossier :/


----------



## Iguana7 (3 Novembre 2018)

Tu as regardé dans tes options Mac si toute la partie iCloud est bien cochée ? 
Ton espace iCloud Drive n'est pas saturé ?


----------



## Brand72 (3 Novembre 2018)

Yes tout est bien coché.

Non l’espace n’est pas saturé, j’ai environ 2Go/5Go de libre (je comptais prendre une extension à 200Go... ça me refroidit assez[emoji23])


----------



## Brand72 (3 Novembre 2018)

Édit: voici le contenu de mon Finder iCloud Drive sur Mac (je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux avec le screen iPhone tout à l’heure ^^)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Novembre 2018)

Tu as des transferts en attente et des documents Pages non téléchargés ce qui est peut-être normal puisque tu as demandé d’optimiser le stockage (vue du #17). 
Si tu vas dans Pages et que tu demandes l’ouverture d’un fichier doté d’un nuage. Que se passe t’il?
Par ailleurs si tu vas sur iCloud.com et que tu rajoutes une photo dans iCloud Drive, que vois tu sur ton Mac ?


----------



## Brand72 (3 Novembre 2018)

Effectivement, je tente de désactiver l'optimisation du stockage.
En passant dans Pages, je ne peux tout simplement pas ouvrir le fichier: celui-ci n'étant pas téléchargé (et bien sûr, le fichier daigne à vouloir se télécharger...).
En ajoutant une photo dans iCloud.com, rien à faire. Toujours rien sur l'iPhone, et je ne vois pas la photo sur le Mac via le Finder :/


----------



## Iguana7 (3 Novembre 2018)

Après pour la voir dans le Finder, c'est pas dans iCloud Drive si tu ajoutes une photo hein. Faut vraiment dissocier la Synchro iCloud de iCloud Drive.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Novembre 2018)

Mais...vois tu la photo sur iCloud ou refuse t’elle d’être transférée?
Si rien ne se passe tu dois avoir un blocage au niveau d’un transfert en cours.
Peux tu faire un essai depuis un autre compte utilisateur ?
L’idée serait de te déconnecter de tous tes appareils, s’il n’existe pas de créer un nouvel utilisateur sur Mac toto, mot de passe toto puis de te connecter à iCloud avec ton ID Apple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Novembre 2018)

@Iguana7, tu peux parfaitement mettre une photo tout comme un PDF ou un .doc dans le Drive. Le but est de vérifier si le transfert d’un fichier se fait.


----------



## Iguana7 (3 Novembre 2018)

Oui biensûr si il passe par le drive, je pensais qu'il était directement sur "Photos".


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Novembre 2018)

La finalité était de tester ce que tu as suggéré , la bonne configuration puis la réalité du transfert vers où depuis le Drive...et c’est pas gagné


----------



## Iguana7 (3 Novembre 2018)

Déjà à partir du moment où c'est même pas possible de créer un dossier sur le drive depuis l'iphone c'est compliqué.


----------



## Brand72 (3 Novembre 2018)

J’ai du coup déconnecter mes comptes iCloud de mes iDevices puis remis. J’y ai cru quand j’ai vu que l’onglet iCloud Drive de mon Mac travaillait, mais pas du tout. J’en suis toujours au même stade. J’ai tenté de passer par la session de ma copine et d’y mettre mon compte: la finalité est que je n’ai rien récupéré d’iCloud Drive...


----------



## Iguana7 (3 Novembre 2018)

Je comprends pas la fin de ton post. Comment ça tu n’as rien récupéré ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Novembre 2018)

Soit ton compte est compromis, soit tu as des problèmes de connexion.
Ta copine a t’elle un fonctionnement correcte avec son ID iCloud, cela lèverait le doute sur la connexion.


----------



## Brand72 (3 Novembre 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Je comprends pas la fin de ton post. Comment ça tu n’as rien récupéré ?



En reportant mon compte sur la session de ma copine, je n’ai aucun contenu d’iCloud Drive qui est apparut.





oyapoque a dit:


> Soit ton compte est compromis, soit tu as des problèmes de connexion.
> Ta copine a t’elle un fonctionnement correcte avec son ID iCloud, cela lèverait le doute sur la connexion.



Visiblement aucun soucis de son côté


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Novembre 2018)

Dans ce cas, je ne vois que ton compte qui bogue. 
Si tu as les sauvegardes qui vont bien, tu peux éventuellement déconnecter tous les services
https://support.apple.com/kb/PH2613?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (3 Novembre 2018)

Apple n’est pas très prolixe sur le sujet
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203052


----------



## Fanf74 (7 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas si la conversation est toujours d'actu mais ayant une solution a ce problème, je poste.


Déconnecter votre compte icloud en prenant soin de ne rien garder sur votre mac et mettre fin à une mise à jour (??) si cela est demandé.

Aller dans le finder sur le dossier Utilisateur (dans menu du haut aller à Aller>Aller au dossier, saisir: Library et cliquez sur "Aller").
Dans le dossier, chercher: Keychains. Rentrer dans ce dossier et faite un glisser/déposé de son contenu vers le bureau.
Redémarrer votre mac. Si au redémarrage des services demande un mot de passe icloud faites "annuler".
Dans Préférence système -> Icloud, Se reconnecter.
Réouvrir Pages, Numbers...
Vérifier que dans le compte icloud -> icloud drive, les case à cocher concernant pages, numbers sont active.
Normalement, ça va se synchronisé.


----------



## guytoon48 (8 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,

https://mac4ever.com/144830/ iCloud a des ratés ce soir


----------



## Thierry9117 (14 Février 2021)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Dans tes réglages tu as bien activé tout ce qui concerne iCloud Drive ? Il me semble que ce n'est pas activé par défaut. L'actualisation a pu se faire, tu as bien une connexion qui met tout ça à jour ?


Bonjour. Question :  vous dite "dans tes réglages", mais ou y accéder ? Merci de donner le chemin.
En effet, j'ai le même soucis que Brand72 avec mon mac/finder/icloud drive. Par contre, avec le PC, j’accède facilement à Icloud drive (raccourcis sur le bureau), ce qui me permet de travailler directement sur les fichiers et la synchro est directe.
Avec le mac, c'est plus compliqué puisque pour modifier un Word (par exemple), il faut télécharger le fichier sur le Mac pour le travailler ET une fois terminé, le remettre dans l'Icloud drive.  Avouons que cela ne simplifie pas les choses.
Il y a t-il une explication ou une manipulation qui pourrait éviter cela ?
Merci à vous


----------



## iBaby (20 Février 2021)

En parcourant ce sujet, et en lisant Thierry ci-dessus, je trouve qu’on est trop vite passé sur les réglages d’iCloud Drive. Je poste juste cette image des Réglages iCloud de mon iPad (pas de Mac) pour qu’on soit sûr qu’on parle bien de cela activé :


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2021)

Thierry9117 a dit:


> Avec le mac, c'est plus compliqué puisque pour modifier un Word (par exemple), il faut télécharger le fichier sur le Mac pour le travailler ET une fois terminé, le remettre dans l'Icloud drive. Avouons que cela ne simplifie pas les choses.
> Il y a t-il une explication ou une manipulation qui pourrait éviter cela ?


Bonjour,
J'avoue que je ne comprends pas du tout de quoi tu parles : pour ouvrir un document se trouvant sur iCloud il suffit de l'ouvrir depuis le dossier Documents ou il se trouve, il n'y a aucun besoin de le copier avant ni après. Peut être qu'avec une capture d'écran on comprendrais mieux le problème, mais là je ne vois pas.


----------



## iBaby (20 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'avoue que je ne comprends pas du tout de quoi tu parles : pour ouvrir un document se trouvant sur iCloud il suffit de l'ouvrir depuis le dossier Documents ou il se trouve, il n'y a aucun besoin de le copier avant ni après. Peut être qu'avec une capture d'écran on comprendrais mieux le problème, mais là je ne vois pas.



Je crois comprendre qu’il utilise Word avec iCloud Drive, pas seulement des fichiers.doc avec Pages.


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Je crois comprendre qu’il utilise Word avec iCloud Drive, pas seulement des fichiers.doc avec Pages.


Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas, si tu as Word installé sur ton Mac, il suffit de double-cliquer sur le fichier .docx pour qu'il s'ouvre dans Word, je ne comprends pas ce qu'il veut dire et pourquoi il doit faire toute cette gymnastique


----------



## loujenni (20 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Après avoir réinstaller Catalina, j'ai eu le même problème. La solution proposée par Fanf74 fonctionne. De plus, cela a résolu l'ajout de comptes dans mail qui ne voulait pas s'effectuer. Super et grand merci.


----------

